# Breeding dogs of different colours



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, I'm a complete novice with this breeding thing and how it works, so pardon my ignorance.

Is it normal for a breeder to breed two dogs of completely different colours? Does it affect the quality of the colours, or the dogs? A breeder I had a really great conversation with is breeding a cinnamon and a blue together. Is that standard?


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Cinnamon?
Carole


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This is not and ignorant question I too am confused . After being on this forum and hearing all the differing ideas and opinions on dog breeding for color, I am quite interested in hearing the answer  Thanks for asking it ...
I know that I would not do it..... But then I think I am a bit of a purest


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I would assume that scoots means an apricot right ? Or a poorly colored red?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

It's pretty complicated, lol. I don't think you'd want to see a breeder using only one color. Occaisionally, you'd think they breed out to something different. You see a lot of whites and reds being bred together (white to white and red to red, not red to white), but I think the good breeders occasionally breed out to different colors. There are certain colors you wouldn't want to breed together too. I know there was a recent discussion about breeding reds to chocolate; it's a no no. 

I think you mean Apricot or Red and I would be leary if the breeder is using "cinnamon." Colors can be confusing, I'm still not 100% on what a blue is, but if they're breeding they should know the terms.

Health, temperment and conformation should come before color.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

bigredpoodle said:


> I would assume that scoots means an apricot right ? Or a poorly colored red?


I guess it would be an apricot, or maybe a light red. Something like this:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow two different shots two different colors I say apricot. Cute face


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say that most good breeders try when possible to breed clear, deep colors especially if you are talking Reds and Apricots. Generally, you don't want to breed a Red or an Apricot to a Blue because Blue by definition is a fading color. This type of breeding will lighten your Red or Apricot which is not desirable.

However, if your goal is to lighten up your Blues, well that might be a plan. The problem I see though is that in general, the quality of Apricots and Reds is lower than that of Blues and Silvers. If you wanted to lighten up your Blues, why not just breed to a great Silver or a White with Silver behind?


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmmm - interesting. Thanks!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

This kennel put together a quick easy read on breeding colors; http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/colorbreedinginpoodles.html


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for finding that site. I have read this before and agree with what it says..


----------

